# Lexmark Printer Drivers



## stephanec (Mar 29, 2001)

I have a Lexmark z42 printer. When i go to the print center it tells me that it is unsupported. Does anyone know if lexmark has or is going to make os X drivers for its printers?


----------



## Vaporboy (Mar 31, 2001)

Check out this article on Maccentral.com:

http://maccentral.macworld.com/news/0102/29.lexmark.shtml

Looks like Lexmark is going to jump on the OS X bandwagon pretty quickly.

-VB


----------



## Magill (Mar 31, 2001)

The previous url is non-functional.
<P>
However, if you install the Lexmark drivers under 9.1 they allow you to pick the printer and use it from that side.
<P>
I'm working with an Opticolor 1200 with no problems.
<P>


----------



## Vaporboy (Mar 31, 2001)

i am a dork... here is the real URL:

http://maccentral.macworld.com/news/0103/29.lexmark.shtml


-VB


----------

